# What ever happened to...



## Big Bear 44

Mitch Rompola. Anyone know what ever happened to him and was there any more current info on that "buck"


----------



## wally-eye

Do a search in the deer hunting section...............more than you can read in hours.............


----------



## Ninja

Big Bear 44 said:


> Mitch Rompola. Anyone know what ever happened to him and was there any more current info on that "buck"


 
Are you serious???


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

*I think he's the President of the BS Whitetail Commitee.......But other than that i think he is still growing another wannabe state or world record buck.....:lol:*


----------



## gamebird_guy

I don't know the story behind his buck for sure, but let me tell you he is one hell of a hunter. He told me the story of the buck he killed that year I met him. A non-typical 19 point he hunted all year and finally shot it on new years day. This guy is totally committed to hunting, and is scouting over 300 days a year. He knows his stuff, he used to have a small book out with pictures of his wall, and let me tell you it was impressive. I saw pics last year that someone sent in to a magazine claiming they were from a well known hunter from traverse city area of an 8x8 typical that would crush the world record. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Pigpen69

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> *I think he's the President of the BS Whitetail Commitee.......But other than that i think he is still growing another wannabe state or world record buck.....:lol:*


MAYBE THIS WOULD OF BEEN A BETTER COLOR FOR YOUR POST..


----------



## mikieday




----------



## Big Bear 44

wally-eye said:


> Do a search in the deer hunting section...............more than you can read in hours.............


Thanks for a serious response, I'll look it up.


----------



## 98885

gamebird_guy said:


> I don't know the story behind his buck for sure, but let me tell you he is one hell of a hunter. He told me the story of the buck he killed that year I met him. A non-typical 19 point he hunted all year and finally shot it on new years day. This guy is totally committed to hunting, and is scouting over 300 days a year. He knows his stuff, he used to have a small book out with pictures of his wall, and let me tell you it was impressive. I saw pics last year that someone sent in to a magazine claiming they were from a well known hunter from traverse city area of an 8x8 typical that would crush the world record. We'll have to wait and see.


I'll say this. Those here that bash Mitch Rompola are fake. They can call him whatever they want but they have no idea who he is or what kind of a hunter he is. They have zero facts only what they read. Trust me, he's the real deal. Give Rich Smith a call from Marquette. Ya the guy that use to do the UP regional reports for MUCC. He'll tell you all about Mitch. Keep believing the ******** about him. Everyone makes mistakes. He's guilty of a mistake but not breaking any laws or rules. Just like Craig Calderon did way back before he killed the "should have been" state bow kill. He received a ticket by the dnr for shining and had a couple shotgun shells in his glove box. No weapons. That citation cost him that record buck. Actually it cost Michigan to lose that buck for their records. Mitch Rompola got a raw deal just like he did.


----------



## ART

Maybe not submitting the head for inspection cost him the record.....


----------



## 98885

ART said:


> Maybe not submitting the head for inspection cost him the record.....


 Something alot closer to that than speculation would appear. Mitch Rompola is and always will be the scientific deer hunter. He's a hunter thats put more into a hunt than anyone can fathom. People often say " think like a deer" ! He definitely coins that phrase. That ordeal burned down his sail but he's flying another and still harvesting huge bucks ethically and consistently. You'll never hear about them unless your in his circle and you'll never see them in any publication. Not because he can't publish or interview with them. Because he won't. He didn't ask for recognition the last time, it found him. He's no celebrity or hero. He's just a guy that kills big deer. That's his life. Period.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

johnIV said:


> I'll say this. Those here that bash Mitch Rompola are fake. They can call him whatever they want but they have no idea who he is or what kind of a hunter he is. They have zero facts only what they read. Trust me, he's the real deal. Give Rich Smith a call from Marquette. Ya the guy that use to do the UP regional reports for MUCC. He'll tell you all about Mitch. Keep believing the ******** about him. Everyone makes mistakes. He's guilty of a mistake but not breaking any laws or rules. Just like Craig Calderon did way back before he killed the "should have been" state bow kill. He received a ticket by the dnr for shining and had a couple shotgun shells in his glove box. No weapons. That citation cost him that record buck. Actually it cost Michigan to lose that buck for their records. Mitch Rompola got a raw deal just like he did.


I don't know you from Adam but I trust your opinion better than Smith. Many on this site have called Smith out for his alternative facts on deer related issue. Maybe you should find a credible source for fact checking.


----------



## 98885

Smith has been bashed too. He has opinions as you and I do. Many hate Ted Nugent as well. He's a sportsman's best friend as Smith is. You don't have to like him but he deserves respect for his attributes and contributions to this states sportsman. You don't know me from Adam and sure don't need to agree with my opinions or trust my knowledge of Rompola. I didn't chime in on this thread to seek any approval. I'm simply someone who has a more accurate account of Mitch Rompolas honesty and integrity. There's always two sides to any story. Nobody that doesn't know him hasn't heard his side. Only what has been written in publications. Rich Smith interviewed him and gave true accounts of his past, present and future path. I know it all to be spot on. It's accurate and truthful to the letter. Nobody has to like Rich Smith. If I didn't know Rompola personally, I'm not certain what I would believe. People already made their minds up about Mitch. Either you believe he's a fraud or you believe he is not. Really doesn't matter. Only a small group of people positively know the real story of him That's really all that matters. Nuff said. John


----------



## Luv2hunteup

johnIV said:


> Smith has been bashed too. He has opinions as you and I do. Many hate Ted Nugent as well. He's a sportsman's best friend as Smith is. You don't have to like him but he deserves respect for his attributes and contributions to this states sportsman. You don't know me from Adam and sure don't need to agree with my opinions or trust my knowledge of Rompola. I didn't chime in on this thread to seek any approval. I'm simply someone who has a more accurate account of Mitch Rompolas honesty and integrity. There's always two sides to any story. Nobody that doesn't know him hasn't heard his side. Only what has been written in publications. Rich Smith interviewed him and gave true accounts of his past, present and future path. I know it all to be spot on. It's accurate and truthful to the letter. Nobody has to like Rich Smith. If I didn't know Rompola personally, I'm not certain what I would believe. People already made their minds up about Mitch. Either you believe he's a fraud or you believe he is not. Really doesn't matter. Only a small group of people positively know the real story of him That's really all that matters. Nuff said. John


I'm not questioning your opinion on Mitch but Pinocchio may be a more reliable source on deer management than who you asked us to call.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Where he hunted between 3 and 4 mile used to have some monster bucks, but so did the Porkies over 30 years ago. Dem days are over.


----------



## 98885

Luv2hunteup said:


> I'm not questioning your opinion on Mitch but Pinocchio may be a more reliable source on deer management than who you asked us to call.


.Fair enough. Deer management may be and in fact is one of the most controversial topics in the outdoors. Just can't make every hunter happy. Nobody's right and everybody's wrong kinda thing.


----------



## Biggbear

johnIV said:


> Something alot closer to that than speculation would appear. Mitch Rompola is and always will be the scientific deer hunter. He's a hunter thats put more into a hunt than anyone can fathom. People often say " think like a deer" ! He definitely coins that phrase. That ordeal burned down his sail but he's flying another and still harvesting huge bucks ethically and consistently. You'll never hear about them unless your in his circle and you'll never see them in any publication. Not because he can't publish or interview with them. Because he won't. *He didn't ask for recognition the last time, it found him.* He's no celebrity or hero. He's just a guy that kills big deer. That's his life. Period.


I remember the segment Fred Trost did revealing the Rompola buck using video footage Rompola sent to Fred Trost. How is that not looking for recognition? Trost didn't go in search of Rompola, it was the other way around. You are certainly entitled to your opinions, and if you know Rompola personally, I would say you have formed your opinions based on one side of the coin like most of us. To use Richard P. Smith as your credible reference, and then to say Rompola didn't go looking for recognition when he clearly did isn't likely to sway a lot of people to the other side of the fence.

That being said, did Rompola break the rules, I have no clue. Did he kill that buck legally, I have no clue. I think that his actions and his past called his credibility into question, but that doesn't make the buck fake, or the kill illegal. It's just my opinion, but I don't think Rompola had any clue what kind of scrutiny he was calling down on himself when he sent Fred that video. I've heard Rompola is somewhat reclusive and private by nature, if that's true, the whole ordeal would have turned his world upside down. Maybe world record or not, he just couldn't handle it, again pure speculation on my part.

I've followed the whole thing from the start, and have seen no credible evidence that would prove either way the answers to all the questions. Both sides have their opinions, and the only thing for sure is that opinion is all we will ever have, no matter which side we're on.


----------



## 98885

Biggbear said:


> I remember the segment Fred Trost did revealing the Rompola buck using video footage Rompola sent to Fred Trost. How is that not looking for recognition? Trost didn't go in search of Rompola, it was the other way around. You are certainly entitled to your opinions, and if you know Rompola personally, I would say you have formed your opinions based on one side of the coin like most of us. To use Richard P. Smith as your credible reference, and then to say Rompola didn't go looking for recognition when he clearly did isn't likely to sway a lot of people to the other side of the fence.
> 
> That being said, did Rompola break the rules, I have no clue. Did he kill that buck legally, I have no clue. I think that his actions and his past called his credibility into question, but that doesn't make the buck fake, or the kill illegal. It's just my opinion, but I don't think Rompola had any clue what kind of scrutiny he was calling down on himself when he sent Fred that video. I've heard Rompola is somewhat reclusive and private by nature, if that's true, the whole ordeal would have turned his world upside down. Maybe world record or not, he just couldn't handle it, again pure speculation on my part.
> 
> I've followed the whole thing from the start, and have seen no credible evidence that would prove either way the answers to all the questions. Both sides have their opinions, and the only thing for sure is that opinion is all we will ever have, no matter which side we're on.


The truth is rumors spread about his deer kill. Rompola DID NOT make the first move to contact the Trosts. When a buck of that magnitude is shot in a non trophy state like Michigan, all the TV show people want coverage. Like I stated earlier, everyone has there belief of the entire story whether they followed it as you say you did or not. Most people by nature tend to believe wrong doing before truth especially when a dark cloud is cast over a story. Just how it works.


----------



## Spartan88

This thread is the very reason Big Foot throws rocks at people...


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

This thread isnt complete without a picture of the buck in question. I personally dont have an opinion either way but will say some of the theorys that try and dismiss this as a fake deer are plain stupid such as the saggy ears. Ive saw that many many times.


----------



## retired dundo

Just seem like there is a lot of jealousy in hunting.I don't know how many times when someone in my area shoots a real nice buck not a record I would hear someone say o it was Probaly illegal.If I shoot a nice one I only tell my good friends I don't need to show it to people I hardly know.Then next thing you know they get jealous and spread rumors that it was illegal


----------



## 98885

retired dundo said:


> Just seem like there is a lot of jealousy in hunting.I don't know how many times when someone in my area shoots a real nice buck not a record I would hear someone say o it was Probaly illegal.If I shoot a nice one I only tell my good friends I don't need to show it to people I hardly know.Then next thing you know they get jealous and spread rumors that it was illegal


Right on brother. Now your getting somewhere. It's just how it is.


----------



## stickbow shooter

retired dundo said:


> Just seem like there is a lot of jealousy in hunting.I don't know how many times when someone in my area shoots a real nice buck not a record I would hear someone say o it was Probaly illegal.If I shoot a nice one I only tell my good friends I don't need to show it to people I hardly know.Then next thing you know they get jealous and spread rumors that it was illegal


I can attest to that. Long story but some folks get jealous and spread rumors. They have no idea of what it takes to take nice bucks consistently on public land. They are just lazy and don't want to put in the effort. They hunt the same stand and bait pile ,then shoot everything that comes to it. Then wonder why they don't kill nice bucks. I have been the subject of a few rumors.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I believe Mitch killed that buck legit and all of his other ones.


----------



## 98885

stickbow shooter said:


> I believe Mitch killed that buck legit and all of his other ones.


He did. He's still killing big bucks the same way...legally.


----------



## Bucman

I remember how that affected my own hunting. After hearing his regiment of scent control and persistence. I changed my way of hunting. My walls can attest to the difference that made. 
Most hunters think they know there area so well that I'd a giant we're there they would know. That is not always so. I see at least one big deer per year that just shows up out of the blue. Sometimes they stay forever, most are never seen again.


----------



## 98885

Bucman said:


> I remember how that affected my own hunting. After hearing his regiment of scent control and persistence. I changed my way of hunting. My walls can attest to the difference that made.
> Most hunters think they know there area so well that I'd a giant we're there they would know. That is not always so. I see at least one big deer per year that just shows up out of the blue. Sometimes they stay forever, most are never seen again.


This thread is gaining interest once again. As stated by other guys on here, it's been beat to death so move on. Well personally it's bringing back good memories of a buck that ALMOST changed Michigan. Someone spoke of scent control and a good hunters regiment for success. You'll notice in pictures of Rompola that his bow isn't state of the art. His scent free clothing is military surplus and not camo matched to his bow or sunglass frames. If you don't fit in like the guys on TV and buy or wear the newest gear and PR with the big names, your not going to gain popularity. Rompola doesn't care about that. If he did fit in with all them big named hunters and toted the gear and hob knobbed with the click, maybe just maybe things would have been different in Nov 1998. He is a person that keeps to himself for the most part and has no desire to fit in with the above. Above all that imagine shooting a buck bigger than the current Saskatchewan record book buck in Traverse City, Michigan. He had some CBM, P&Y and B&C bucks to that date already. Almost all from Grand Traverse county but I think the best was a 180 +/- still huge but not world class. He has dozens of 100-140s but that's just what is upper trophy class for that region. You can't kill a 150 if 150s don't live there. He killed the biggest bucks that did live there when he hunted there. Eventually bigger bucks were killed by him but not huge numbers in that county. That Rompola saga was the perfect storm for him and neither him nor his world class white tail made it thru that storm. Our state lost in that deal as well.


----------



## Bucman

johnIV said:


> This thread is gaining interest once again. As stated by other guys on here, it's been beat to death so move on. Well personally it's bringing back good memories of a buck that ALMOST changed Michigan. Someone spoke of scent control and a good hunters regiment for success. You'll notice in pictures of Rompola that his bow isn't state of the art. His scent free clothing is military surplus and not camo matched to his bow or sunglass frames. If you don't fit in like the guys on TV and buy or wear the newest gear and PR with the big names, your not going to gain popularity. Rompola doesn't care about that. If he did fit in with all them big named hunters and toted the gear and hob knobbed with the click, maybe just maybe things would have been different in Nov 1998. He is a person that keeps to himself for the most part and has no desire to fit in with the above. Above all that imagine shooting a buck bigger than the current Saskatchewan record book buck in Traverse City, Michigan. He had some CBM, P&Y and B&C bucks to that date already. Almost all from Grand Traverse county but I think the best was a 180 +/- still huge but not world class. He has dozens of 100-140s but that's just what is upper trophy class for that region. You can't kill a 150 if 150s don't live there. He killed the biggest bucks that did live there when he hunted there. Eventually bigger bucks were killed by him but not huge numbers in that county. That Rompola saga was the perfect storm for him and neither him nor his world class white tail made it thru that storm. Our state lost in that deal as well.


Id like to get a chance to meet him and pick his brain on some tactics, hear his stories. Oh and see his collection of trophies too!


----------



## Nostromo

stickbow shooter said:


> I believe Mitch killed that buck legit and all of his other ones.


I don't doubt he did.



Bucman said:


> Id like to get a chance to meet him and pick his brain on some tactics, hear his stories. Oh and see his collection of trophies too!


I hear he's killed a fair few bigger bucks


----------



## 98885

Bucman said:


> Id like to get a chance to meet him and pick his brain on some tactics, hear his stories. Oh and see his collection of trophies too!





Nostromo said:


> I don't doubt he did.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear he's killed a fair few bigger bucks


He has killed many bigger bucks since this incident. You will not see them in any publication or any write up about Mitch Rompola the hunter. Despite what some think, he didn't seek stardom with that 1998 buck, it seemed him. Word got out as it always does and he bought into the moment. As far as meeting him, you'd have to be into him in Traverse City where he resides. Still hunting the county and still killing the best bucks that county has to offer.


----------



## Timberdoodle2

years back before this buck story began i was in a sportshop in travers city and he was leaving as we came in didnt know him, the guy i was with told me it was him and then told me his history..


----------



## stickbow shooter

I am in TC all the time, if I ran into him I still wouldn't recognise him lol.


----------



## Timberdoodle2

thats how he gets them big ones he becomes one with his surroundings


----------



## JAA

I was in Frankfort steelhead fishing with my cousin, We in fact seen that deer in the back of his small ford ranger truck parked in the evening at the old gun shop in town that used to be their, Our Jaws Dropped, We are not deer hunters but It stopped us in our tracks, We were beyond Ahh it was a Friggin a Monster! We did not know the story or Facts about it, Until later in the week at home, When my cousin dave called me and told me about the photo's of it And he said That was the deer we had in Fact seen in Frankfort, I looked at those Photo's and sure as S**t it was in fact that deer. The following year during the week we were Surf fishing the Platte River mouth beach, This was well {before the new state campground was built} It was early early dawn and we had set-up our lines, We were alone quiet and a bit cold, When we looked 100 yards or so down the beach, And there was a Monster buck at the water's edge drinking from the lake! It was Huge!! We watched it for a good 5 minutes before it shot up the dunes into the pines, I would say it was very close in size to the Buck we had seen in the back of that truck. Let's just say It's something I will never forget!! And then of course the State had to build a campground in one of the most Pristine areas it could find :banghead3:coco: Jaa


----------



## old graybeard

The doubters will doubt and the haters will hate, only Mitch knows the truth and that's all that matters. The man knows how to kill big bucks.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

What did the buck score and for the fellow that knows Mitch personally, do you know what it weighed?

I've always hoped the buck and Mitch's story was real. I love big bucks and especially those shot in Michigan.


----------



## 98885

HUBBHUNTER said:


> What did the buck score and for the fellow that knows Mitch personally, do you know what it weighed?
> 
> I've always hoped the buck and Mitch's story was real. I love big bucks and especially those shot in Michigan.


Only he knows what that deer weighed but according to his records, 260 dressed. It scores 218 5/8. That buck has a 38" spread. Pretty impressive.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

johnIV said:


> Only he knows what that deer weighed but according to his records, 260 dressed. It scores 218 5/8. That buck has a 38" spread. Pretty impressive.


My god, impressive is an understatement. Lol

The biggest spread buck I've ever shot was 18 3/4" inside, a hair shy of HALF of Mitch's spread. That helps put 38" into perspective.


----------



## Nostromo

johnIV said:


> Only he knows what that deer weighed but according to his records, 260 dressed. It scores 218 5/8. That buck has a 38" spread. Pretty impressive.


Just think. If I had shot that deer.
We wouldn't have anything to talk about right now.  lol


----------



## 98885

Nostromo said:


> Just think. If I had shot that deer.
> We wouldn't have anything to talk about right now.  lol


You'd be surprised


----------



## backstrap bill

I love the big buck mystery of Mitch rompola.Here is an old video that mike Avery did with Mitch years ago.


----------



## hawgeye

backstrap bill said:


> I love the big buck mystery of Mitch rompola.Here is an old video that mike Avery did with Mitch years ago.


I can't wait for the first snow!!!


----------



## Bucman

The guy is the real deal! Can't fake that stuff!


----------



## Pinefarm2015

Here's a good update from when the OP was posted. 

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/trophy-bucks/trophybucks_naw_aa203rumors/


----------



## Dish7

Pinefarm2015 said:


> Here's a good update from when the OP was posted.
> 
> http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/trophy-bucks/trophybucks_naw_aa203rumors/


I don't know, as I guess all but Mitch or a very few close to him do not, if this buck is real. Gordon Whittington's arguments don't hold much water imo. Doesn't mean he is wrong but the whole floppy ears thing, blood on one ear and how could you get a sneak up and get a photo of a 216" bedded buck. A 3.5 or 4.5 yr old 216" buck is not any more weary or smart than a buck of the same age sporting 120" of antler. Dead deer photos with floppy ears or blood virtually anywhere on it's body are pretty common. I also don't think it's uncommon for a bucks rack to be eerily similar from year to year. Identical, probably not but a close match is possible. Very odd arguments for a man that has so much experience with record class deer. I may be biased because I am not a fan of North Amer Whitetail mag. 90% adds with little substance other than B+C scores.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I was talking to Fred Abbas who at the time had the most Michigan book bucks a few years after. He said he was the best hunter he ever met


----------



## Dish7

Of all the bits of evidence the original recovery video looks absolutely real imo. Now could some of the still pics been staged later for commercial purposes? Yeah that's possible.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

There is a lot more evidence against Rompola than what is mentioned in the NAW article. I really had no opinion on the reality of Rompola's claims until I really looked the all the evidence in detail and in my opinion, the preponderance of evidence against him was so overwhelming that my I concluded that Rompola was fraudulent with his claims and even wrote a story about how I came up with my conclusion. I honestly do not know how anybody that looks at the whole body of evidence could come up with any other conclusion.


----------



## 98885

Trophy Specialist said:


> There is a lot more evidence against Rompola than what is mentioned in the NAW article. I really had no opinion on the reality of Rompola's claims until I really looked the all the evidence in detail and in my opinion, the preponderance of evidence against him was so overwhelming that my I concluded that Rompola was fraudulent with his claims and even wrote a story about how I came up with my conclusion. I honestly do not know how anybody that looks at the whole body of evidence could come up with any other conclusion.


Guess we will never really know. All that is factual is that he is proven to be a hunter that has legitimitley killed many B&C and P&Y bucks in several states as well as his own and in his own county. That fact is overwhelming as well. That alone tells me he has what it takes to find and kill the buck he "allegedly" killed. Only he knows where, when and how he killed it. I read all the Whittington language and other reluctant believers. Not much fact in that, only opinion. We all have our when it comes to that. Worse part of the whole story is the unknowing of "the rest of the story"!


----------



## Waif

Quite the tale.
With both an alleged conservation officer ,and also a B& C scorer ( different individuals) having looked at it ,funny business with the cape or skull would seem to have been noticed.

Then there was Mitch' s falling out with B& C. Bitter enough to say no official score would be submitted?


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Waif said:


> Quite the tale.
> With both an alleged conservation officer ,and also a B& C scorer ( different individuals) having looked at it ,funny business with the cape or skull would seem to have been noticed.
> 
> Then there was Mitch' s falling out with B& C. Bitter enough to say no official score would be submitted?


The skull cap was never examined because it was covered. Rompola is a taxidermist and he started the shoulder mount on the deer almost immediately after getting it. It was reported that it was partially mounted when they scored it and they could not see the skull cap. Even the photos of him holding the antlers showed a covered skull cap.


----------



## Waif

Trophy Specialist said:


> The skull cap was never examined because it was covered. Rompola is a taxidermist and he started the shoulder mount on the deer almost immediately after getting it. It was reported that it was partially mounted when they scored it and they could not see the skull cap. Even the photos of him holding the antlers showed a covered skull cap.


A cold trail now to ask witnesses when fresh what it looked like.
It was seen in town shortly after being killed....maybe.
A taxi used to split racks ( like bush flown cariboo ) would understand rejoining them ,ect..for sure.


----------



## Radar420

Does anybody remember when he had that website several years ago?


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

Rompola is a talented... taxidermist.


----------



## Biggbear

Radar420 said:


> Does anybody remember when he had that website several years ago?


I never knew he had a website, and have never seen all these pics. This only adds to my reservations about the validity of his world record. I have seen a few pics of bucks whose antlers came darn near straight out t the sides, there have even been a couple posted on this site this year. But how come every single one of his bucks do that?

And with a website, and all these pics posted on it I guess he did indeed seek fame, instead of fame seeking him.


----------



## deerehunter

are those last two pictures of two different bucks on the same rock in front of the same trees or are my eyes playing tricks on me??


----------



## Radar420

deerehunter said:


> are those last two pictures of two different bucks on the same rock in front of the same trees or are my eyes playing tricks on me??


You know, I never noticed it but I think you're right. The pictures are at slightly different angles but you can see that one crooked sapling in the background of both pics.


----------



## DirtySteve

deerehunter said:


> are those last two pictures of two different bucks on the same rock in front of the same trees or are my eyes playing tricks on me??


I take almost all my pictures in the same spot under the same apple tree in my yard. If you didn't know the difference you would think they were taken in the field but they are on the side of my property in the front yard......so I don't see that as being odd. I generally don't take pictures in the field. Most of the time I retrieve deer after dark and I am concentrating on getting the job of field dressing, tagging and dragging over with. I might snap a photo or two on the tailgate of the truck.


----------



## Farmdog

So being a good taxadermist. Mmmmm does this mean he shoots just average bucks and then splits them and reattaches skull for pics¿????? Interesting or mounts


----------



## Dish7

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> Rompola is a talented... taxidermist.


Actually if you watch the Mike Avery video in post #61, his taxidermy skill is awful. Granted taxidermy techniques have greatly improved over the years but that work is very bad for even that time frame. 



Biggbear said:


> I have seen a few pics of bucks whose antlers came darn near straight out t the sides, there have even been a couple posted on this site this year. But how come every single one of his bucks do that?


I think that most (not all) bucks that have a wide spread give that appearance. I went and looked at my mounts and while none have a huge spread I noticed that several have pedicles with an outward growth rather than upward.


----------



## DirtySteve

Dish7 said:


> Google the 2003 article "The Value of Antlers". I would link it but I'm on vacation using my phone and I am not sure how to. .Several hunters with some of the biggest bucks ever killed are quoted in this read. Milo Hanson being one. This article written 10 years after his world record. He states an income from replicas, endorsements, ect of around $100,000 over 10 years. Thousands not millions.


Maybe you should read this article from outdoor life in 2010. Milo Hanson is quoted as saying he never considered selling the buck because for the first 10 years alone he made 60k per year totaling over 600k. He says he has had 50 replicas made so he doesn't have to use the original to travel with. He says the buck created a great financial windfall for his family even though the first year was a bit rough he says it was worth it.

Now consider what 600k was back then when hunting wasnt nearly as commercial as it is today. A new world record typical would be worth a lot of money in today's dollars. There are A lot more potential endorsements and far more shows and stores to visit. Think about all the bass pro shops that exist today that have a fall hunting classic week with guest speakers that didn't exist when Hansen shot his buck. In 1993 what reactionwould a celebrity get if they charged $20-30 for an autogragh ? that is something very common today.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2010/05/record-milo-hanson


----------



## Pinefarm2015

Dish7 said:


> For a guy that does his research you might want to do just that on this one Pinefarm. Record book antlers don't generate the income most people think. Search Mike Beatty and his top nontypical bow kill of all time. Made/makes money but hardly millions. He and his wife still have to work full-time.


Psst. I was making light of the claim that the creator of the hoax only put the world record rack into the rack relocation program after he was bought off by a seed company.
See:sarcasm.


----------



## Pinefarm2015

DirtySteve said:


> Maybe you should read this article from outdoor life in 2010. Milo Hanson is quoted as saying he never considered selling the buck because for the first 10 years alone he made 60k per year totaling over 600k. He says he has had 50 replicas made so he doesn't have to use the original to travel with. He says the buck created a great financial windfall for his family even though the first year was a bit rough he says it was worth it.
> 
> Now consider what 600k was back then when hunting wasnt nearly as commercial as it is today. A new world record typical would be worth a lot of money in today's dollars. There are A lot more potential endorsements and far more shows and stores to visit. Think about all the bass pro shops that exist today that have a fall hunting classic week with guest speakers that didn't exist when Hansen shot his buck. In 1993 what reactionwould a celebrity get if they charged $20-30 for an autogragh ? that is something very common today.
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2010/05/record-milo-hanson


One has to remember that given the character of the claimant, and his prior sexual misconduct and fraud charges. that he wasn't nearly as attractive a spokesman as the apparent gentleman farmer who is Hanson. 

If it had been real, I'm sure he'd have made the couple hundred grand that he'd hoped, but something tells me that future misconduct would have derailed him and any endorsement deals. For example, if he shot an even bigger and wider buck the next season, a few people may have grown suspicious.


----------



## Pinefarm2015

For someone of decent character, s world record could be worth a million bucks.
http://www.hartsvillevidette.com/sports/record-buck-worth-million-bucks/

It has been estimated that the non-typical antlers could be worth up to $100,000 on the collectors market, and Tucker might also reap as much as $1 million in outdoor-gear endorsements.


----------



## Scout 2

They made Mitch the head of QDM in Mich


----------



## Pinefarm2015

Scout 2 said:


> They made Mitch the head of QDM in Mich


Quasi deer mount?


----------



## Trophy Specialist

TNL said:


> Good lord. Haters gonna hate and the lawyers follow the money.
> 
> Could it be that he really doesn't care about the money? Maybe wants his privacy? Maybe it's because of the legal troubles from the past that you continually bring up to smear him with? How do you know Milo didn't "pay him off". Those things are rarely made public. Someone else talks about "evidence". There is no hard evidence. Everything you refute about the buck is circumstantial. And because a guy doesn't agree to have his mount x-rayed means nothing - no matter what you infer. The conspiracy twisted up by jealous haters rivals the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> Let the man live in peace. If you don't believe him, then let it go. He has.


You make this statement knowing full well that Rompolla actually did try to make as much money off his "hunting success" as he could and was in the process of trying to cash with a big score on his fraudulent world record when it blew up on him and he was basically forced into seclusion when people demanded that he put up or shut up. Before his attempted big fraud, he wrote articles, did seminars, appeared on outdoor TV shows and videos, endorsed products and who knows what else for the all mighty dollar. And you say he did not care about money. LOL

Also, there is plenty of evidence against Rompolla that is rock solid and not circumstantial, but some on here are choosing to ignore that and everything else that proves that he is a fraud beyond a shadow of a doubt. When this alleged buck first surfaced, I too wanted to believe that it was legit and really didn't form an opinion on the mater for about a year afterwards until I saw the the overwhelming evidence against him. It is hard to admit that someone that you once admired is a fraud, but that is the only conclusion that I could come to with Rompolla.


----------



## DirtySteve

Trophy Specialist said:


> You make this statement knowing full well that Rompolla actually did try to make as much money off his "hunting success" as he could and was in the process of trying to cash with a big score on his fraudulent world record when it blew up on him and he was basically forced into seclusion when people demanded that he put up or shut up. Before his attempted big fraud, he wrote articles, did seminars, appeared on outdoor TV shows and videos, endorsed products and who knows what else for the all mighty dollar. And you say he did not care about money. LOL
> 
> Also, there is plenty of evidence against Rompolla that is rock solid and not circumstantial, but some on here are choosing to ignore that and everything else that proves that he is a fraud beyond a shadow of a doubt. When this alleged buck first surfaced, I too wanted to believe that it was legit and really didn't form an opinion on the mater for about a year afterwards until I saw the the overwhelming evidence against him. It is hard to admit that someone that you once admired is a fraud, but that is the only conclusion that I could come to with Rompolla.



You have me interested. What is the evidence you speak of? I have followed this story as well as most and I haven't seen it. I have heard lots of speculation but no evidence.

He had the buck scored and never entered it. He made that declaration before he was offered money to habe it xrayed or presented with the agreement. Mitch' s reluctance to enter his score sheet is what brought on most of the speculation.


----------



## Pinefarm2015

DirtySteve said:


> You have me interested. What is the evidence you speak of? I have followed this story as well as most and I haven't seen it. I have heard lots of speculation but no evidence.
> 
> He had the buck scored and never entered it. He made that declaration before he was offered money to habe it xrayed or presented with the agreement. Mitch' s reluctance to enter his score sheet is what brought on most of the speculation.


No. The only organizations that score it as the world record are B&C or P&Y. He wouldn't allow them to see it, after the other fraud fallout. 

The CBM people only saw it after it had been mounted and he wouldn't allow anyone to see the skull plate in question. Also, a DNA test today could determine if the deer was in fact a free range deer from the area. 

He could try to list it as a state record, but it's likely the rack was melted down.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

DirtySteve said:


> You have me interested. What is the evidence you speak of? I have followed this story as well as most and I haven't seen it. I have heard lots of speculation but no evidence.
> 
> He had the buck scored and never entered it. He made that declaration before he was offered money to habe it xrayed or presented with the agreement. Mitch' s reluctance to enter his score sheet is what brought on most of the speculation.


I'd suggest reading this series of two articles (Rompolla Gate 1 and 2) and then take the poll at the end of the article. The last time I looked, the vast majority of respondents think the deer is a fraud. To me the most damning evidence is the way the rack color changes in the different photos taken at different times and places. He definitely touched it up as time went on. 

http://www.whitetail.com/rompolagate.html


----------



## Bucman

Seems some have a never ending thirst to convince everyone their opinion is the only one!!


----------



## Pinefarm2015

Bucman said:


> Seems some have a never ending thirst to convince everyone their opinion is the only one!!


Not true. There's the rumor that the rack is locked up in s Nigerian bank vault. If you supply the funds to get it shipped back to the US, you will able to split the profits from the endorsements. 

Peace out. Off to the grill.


----------



## Dish7

DirtySteve said:


> Maybe you should read this article from outdoor life in 2010. Milo Hanson is quoted as saying he never considered selling the buck because for the first 10 years alone he made 60k per year totaling over 600k. He says he has had 50 replicas made so he doesn't have to use the original to travel with. He says the buck created a great financial windfall for his family even though the first year was a bit rough he says it was worth it.
> 
> Now consider what 600k was back then when hunting wasnt nearly as commercial as it is today. A new world record typical would be worth a lot of money in today's dollars. There are A lot more potential endorsements and far more shows and stores to visit. Think about all the bass pro shops that exist today that have a fall hunting classic week with guest speakers that didn't exist when Hansen shot his buck. In 1993 what reactionwould a celebrity get if they charged $20-30 for an autogragh ? that is something very common today.
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2010/05/record-milo-hanson


Oh my, Milo must be a fraud too for changing his stories 7 years apart


----------



## DirtySteve

Pinefarm2015 said:


> No. The only organizations that score it as the world record are B&C or P&Y. He wouldn't allow them to see it, after the other fraud fallout.
> 
> The CBM people only saw it after it had been mounted and he wouldn't allow anyone to see the skull plate in question. Also, a DNA test today could determine if the deer was in fact a free range deer from the area.
> 
> He could try to list it as a state record, but it's likely the rack was melted down.


Gary Berger was one of the 3 scorers from cbm. Gary was a b&c scorer and official representative. romopola refused to submit a sheet to to B&C even though Gary said it is legit and would sign the sheet. It was scored by b&c as well as cbm.


----------



## Dish7

Pinefarm2015 said:


> Psst. I was making light of the claim that the creator of the hoax only put the world record rack into the rack relocation program after he was bought off by a seed company.
> See:sarcasm.


Yeah I get sarcasm...when somebody's being sarcastic.


----------



## DirtySteve

Trophy Specialist said:


> I'd suggest reading this series of two articles (Rompolla Gate 1 and 2) and then take the poll at the end of the article. The last time I looked, the vast majority of respondents think the deer is a fraud. To me the most damning evidence is the way the rack color changes in the different photos taken at different times and places. He definitely touched it up as time went on.
> 
> http://www.whitetail.com/rompolagate.html


Those articles are one man's opinion that is solely trying to prove his point. There is no evidence other than someone trying to take measurements from pictures not to scale. He also tries to make opinions on coloration from photos that were taken with a cheap film camera and then scanned into digital format with very outdated technology. Everything in those articles is a stretch to me. Do people think that all those deer on rompolas old site were fabricated? If so what would be the logic if you weren't going to take the game that goes with them? At the time he shot that deer an x ray was not required to enter his record. He could have entered it and claimed his record....he chose not to and the circus started.

I am not saying the deer is real or fake. I just don't think we have the answer either way. It is plausible that it was real....but I don't think we will ever know.


----------



## swampbuck

Pinefarm2015 said:


> No. The only organizations that score it as the world record are B&C or P&Y. He wouldn't allow them to see it, after the other fraud fallout.
> 
> The CBM people only saw it after it had been mounted and he wouldn't allow anyone to see the skull plate in question. Also, a DNA test today could determine if the deer was in fact a free range deer from the area.
> 
> He could try to list it as a state record, but it's likely the rack was melted down.





DirtySteve said:


> Gary Berger was one of the 3 scorers from cbm. Gary was a b&c scorer and official representative. romopola refused to submit a sheet to to B&C even though Gary said it is legit and would sign the sheet. It was scored by b&c as well as cbm.


Correct, that is the scorer I know and discussed it with. He also seen it before it was processed. Gary is a good and honest man. And a highly expierienced scorer...for decades.


----------



## DirtySteve

swampbuck said:


> Correct, that is the scorer I know and discussed it with. He also seen it before it was processed. Gary is a good and honest man. And a highly expierienced scorer...for decades.


There are lots of articles that try to pick apart the story by coming up with theories of why rompola is a fraud.....they don't have an excuse for the biggest and only piece of real evidence. 3 qualified scorers with lots of experience scored the rack together and a CO was present. All say the rack was legit. I would believe them over some guy who never saw the rack in person who says.....well they were fooled.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

From what I read, all the scorers were friends of Rompolla. None were experts on fake racks. That scoring session was meaningless.


----------



## swampbuck

So earlier in this thread people were ripping on his taxidermy work.....but somehow he made a fake rack good enough to fool 3 highly qualified scores, and hunters themselves, and he attached those antlers to the deer, before it was skinned well enough to fool at least Gary Berger and a CO. I am not sure if the others were there.


----------



## hawgeye

Pinefarm2015 said:


> Here. Inquire why no Rompola option. Lol.
> http://antler-reproductions.com/typical/index.html


That's not a map!!!


----------



## swampbuck

hawgeye said:


> Could you PM me a map please


That was a lot of years ago. It was actually pretty simple, he described topograpy, tree species, vally, Marsh, a dead end road etc.

We used a plat map, dnr forestry map, topo map, street map, and Ariel map.

The location we arrived at was SSE of TC. Adjacent to a parcel to the south, that the Plat map ownership was labeled as Record Bucks inc. I believe that was the exact name on the plat.

It was a perfect fit every single detail of his description matched


----------



## Farmdog

OK so your suggesting the buck was killed next door to a free range big buck property???? Which could make sense?????? Would this explain several bucks with same antler characteristics also???


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Some of you crack me up with the way you stick with Rompolla's tale. Do you folks also believe in the Tooth Ferry, Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny? LOL I guess though I'm not much better. I still believe that the DNR will some day, possibly manage our wildlife and fisheries competently, but that is likely just a fantasy too.


----------



## Waif

Trophy Specialist said:


> Some of you crack me up with the way you stick with Rompolla's tale. Do you folks also believe in the Tooth Ferry, Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny? LOL I guess though I'm not much better. I still believe that the DNR will some day, possibly manage our wildlife and fisheries competently, but that is likely just a fantasy too.


Ouch!
I hope before nodding off every night for the tooth fairy to bring me a tooth.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Farmdog said:


> So somebody that knows Mitch come on give it up did he really shoot the buck????????? I believe he did and then as stated earlier had the best scorers he could come up with score so it was known and then refuses to enter it in the books. I think its great and is Mitch laughing his belly off about the whole situation??? What I find funny about the whole situation is that people don't grasp the concept that he pretty much proved without really putting it in the books that it was a hog buck and probably a record. The deed has been done no matter what anybody's crazy criminal theory is. So come on is Mitch still smiling and laughing about this deer???


Laughing? He got called out and went into hiding! He got told to put up or shut up and he shut up!


----------



## GIDEON

swampbuck said:


> That was a lot of years ago. It was actually pretty simple, he described topograpy, tree species, vally, Marsh, a dead end road etc.
> 
> We used a plat map, dnr forestry map, topo map, street map, and Ariel map.
> 
> The location we arrived at was SSE of TC. Adjacent to a parcel to the south, that the Plat map ownership was labeled as Record Bucks inc. I believe that was the exact name on the plat.
> 
> It was a perfect fit every single detail of his description matched


Who is we?


----------



## DirtySteve

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Laughing? He got called out and went into hiding! He got told to put up or shut up and he shut up!


He walked away and then was told to put up or shut up. That is the reason this story is intriguing The only reason he was contacted for offers to have it xrayed was because he didn't enter it and everyone was wondering. People with current records were losing revenue because he didn't enter his buck. Sponsors were waiting for the new world record.


----------



## swampbuck

GIDEON said:


> Who is we?


A friend and I, using the info provided in Rompolas story about the hunt that was published at the time. And a big table with a variety of maps. 

We used the same type of research to locate other things back in our explorer days, using the same methods used by other agency's and investigators. Could be wrong, but I doubt it. He gave a lot of info, if it was the truth. 

We didn't scout or hunt it though.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

swampbuck said:


> That was a lot of years ago. It was actually pretty simple, he described topograpy, tree species, vally, Marsh, a dead end road etc.
> 
> We used a plat map, dnr forestry map, topo map, street map, and Ariel map.
> 
> The location we arrived at was SSE of TC. Adjacent to a parcel to the south, that the Plat map ownership was labeled as Record Bucks inc. I believe that was the exact name on the plat.
> 
> It was a perfect fit every single detail of his description matched


Found it! Thanks! I'm gonna scout it in a couple weeks, will tell you fellows what I find.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

It's not called record bucks anymore, but owned by the wife of the guy who used to own record bucks. Maybe they had too many trespassers with a name like that. Now I suppose he's being clever, but he didn't take into account a top notch cybersleuth like me!

Can't wait to shoot my own 200 class grand traverse county Michigan buck!  :eyeroll:


----------



## GIDEON

Yeap, trespassers will be tricky


----------



## lodge lounger

They oughta have a World Record Venison dish cook-off category. Seasoning and cookware sponsors. Apron patches for designer olive oil and spatulas. Food Network shows for the Emeril-wannabe big shots. No doubt there'd be a run on 1.5 year old does. Competing scholarly papers about the impact of thinning various age-class cervid moms. Of course entrants would need to have their ingredients tested for DNA-compliant wildness. Raging debates about the legitimacy of organic claims on forums like this one.

Have we all gone completely bonkers? Take your old repeater or bow and kill something for your family to eat for chrissakes. And take your kids and show them how.


----------



## Pinefarm2015

swampbuck said:


> That was a lot of years ago. It was actually pretty simple, he described topograpy, tree species, vally, Marsh, a dead end road etc.
> 
> We used a plat map, dnr forestry map, topo map, street map, and Ariel map.
> 
> The location we arrived at was SSE of TC. Adjacent to a parcel to the south, that the Plat map ownership was labeled as Record Bucks inc. I believe that was the exact name on the plat.
> 
> It was a perfect fit every single detail of his description matched


Is that the deer farm his family supposedly owned?


----------



## swampbuck

I don't know anything about that property, we we're looking at public land that borders it to the north.


----------



## GIDEON

swampbuck said:


> I don't know anything about that property, we we're looking at public land that borders it to the north.


----------



## GIDEON

a lot of hunters would do that then shoot across the fence, or cry because landowner denied permission to retrieve a dead animal from his property


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

GIDEON said:


> a lot of hunters would do that then shoot across the fence, or cry because landowner denied permission to retrieve a dead animal from his property


How did the animal get over the fence? Or did the shoot deer inside the fence?


----------



## DirtySteve

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> How did the animal get over the fence? Or did the shoot deer inside the fence?


Don't think anyone said he shot the deer over a fence. I don't think anyone knows if there even is a fence.


----------



## GIDEON

A lot of property owners face this scenerio every year, people fence hunting,


----------



## Ranger Ray

Here is my "I stayed in a Holiday Inn" 2 cent opinion. The three scorers and a CO, say it was legit. How this whole deal was handled by the shooter, is bizarre. Leaves lots of room for questions. That said, I could give a ****.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Ranger Ray said:


> Here is my "I stayed in a Holiday Inn" 2 cent opinion. The three scorers and a CO, say it was legit. How this whole deal was handled by the shooter, is bizarre. Leaves lots of room for questions. That said, I could give a ****.


My questions all along have been who were the three scorers and the CO who inspected it and how do they know it was "legit"? Did they see the whole skull cap? Did they x-ray it? How do they know the antlers were not altered or manufactured? Did they see the whole deer before the antlers were removed?

A friend had a broken antler repaired by a local taxidermist and you cannot tell it was ever broken off. My point being a simple "inspection" of a rack does not guarantee it to be "legit".


----------



## GIDEON

Sasquatch Lives said:


> My questions all along have been who were the three scorers and the CO who inspected it and how do they know it was "legit"? Did they see the whole skull cap? Did they x-ray it? How do they know the antlers were not altered or manufactured? Did they see the whole deer before the antlers were removed?
> 
> A friend had a broken antler repaired by a local taxidermist and you cannot tell it was ever broken off. My point being a simple "inspection" of a rack does not guarantee it to be "legit".


 The three measurers were (1) Gary Berger, (2) Lee Holbrook and (3) Al Brown.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

GIDEON said:


> The three measurers were (1) Gary Berger, (2) Lee Holbrook and (3) Al Brown.


What about the other questions? The 3 guys sound like they are pretty tight with rompola and one of them said the antlers appeared real....So that's all we know is that a few guys said they looked real. Not buying it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Sasquatch Lives said:


> My questions all along have been who were the three scorers and the CO who inspected it and how do they know it was "legit"? Did they see the whole skull cap? Did they x-ray it? How do they know the antlers were not altered or manufactured? Did they see the whole deer before the antlers were removed?
> 
> A friend had a broken antler repaired by a local taxidermist and you cannot tell it was ever broken off. My point being a simple "inspection" of a rack does not guarantee it to be "legit".


The scorers are the same scorers that inspect any rack and declare it legit. All these things you bring up are pointless. No record is ever xrayed. It is not a requirement of any deer in the record books to observe the skull cap or be xrayed. I would bet good money that far more than half the skull caps were never inspected. Anyone can submit a deer that has been completely mounted and finished and have it verified. I have done it myself. I see people doing the same at the woods n water show every year. You bring up repaired antlers.....they are allowed in boon & Crockett. You have to be forthright about the repair and how it was done to match the original rack. A panel of scores can allow repaired racks In the book. It is not a requirement for them to see the entire deer before the antler are removed.....in fact it is a requirement to remove the antlers and allow them to dry 60 days before the scorer sees them.


To enter the books it only needs to be scored by 1 scorer. To be an official state record 3 scorers have to score the deer. This is what happened . All 3 inspect for signs of fraud. The Boone & Crockett procedure is the same. It has to be scored by a panel. If they see signs of potential fraud the procedure is to drill a tiny shallow hole at the base of the antler to sample material.

Rompola did everything by the book. The 3 scorers declared it legit. He then didn't follow through and never signed the sheet and submitted it. We can speculate for another decade as to why he didn't. The only Thing we know is the guys who needed to inspect it did and called it legit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Sasquatch Lives said:


> What about the other questions? The 3 guys sound like they are pretty tight with rompola and one of them said the antlers appeared real....So that's all we know is that a few guys said they looked real. Not buying it.


What have you read to say they are tight with rompola. All I have read is the knew him because he was the biggest buck killer in the state. I knew who he was before he shot the buck too. The one scorer was a representative for B&C and rompola was a member as well. They were aquaintenences from B&C. That doesn't disqualify the scoring just like it didn't qualify his other bucks in the book.


----------



## GIDEON

Sasquatch Lives said:


> What about the other questions? The 3 guys sound like they are pretty tight with rompola and one of them said the antlers appeared real....So that's all we know is that a few guys said they looked real. Not buying it.


When it was declared a trophy, who , how many, scorers authenticated the Hanson buck?
Right now the name of the C.O. escapes me, I will remember it though, then I'll answer another of your questions


----------



## DirtySteve

GIDEON said:


> When it was declared a trophy, who , how many, scorers authenticated the Hanson buck?
> Right now the name of the C.O. escapes me, I will remember it though, then I'll answer another of your questions



Norm Parchewshy, Robert Allemand and Allan Holtvogt. 3 people just like the rompola buck. Here is an odd fact that is rarely talked about. Milo Hanson shot his buck on a deer drive wounding it then tracked it down and shot it again. He fired at the buck many times and one 308 round went through the beam cracking it severely. When magazine reporters showed up at the farm to take the first pictures Milo had black electrical take wrapped around the beam holding the antlers in place. The rack was repaired by a taxidermist and B&C still recognizes it as the world record.


----------



## swampbuck

Yup basically spray and pray, across harvested bean fields. 

And buck forage oats uses it for promotion...lol


----------



## GIDEON

Are you alluding to a shoot and hope scenario?


----------



## swampbuck

That's another way of putting it. It was a deer drive, and he was shooting at a running deer across a harvested field.


----------



## DirtySteve

GIDEON said:


> Are you alluding to a shoot and hope scenario?


If my memory serves me correctly Milo said he shot it while running and wounded it.


----------



## swampbuck

Here ya go. Still a legal deer, and a fantastic specimen


https://1source.basspro.com/index.php/ /k2/87-deer-hunting/265-story-world-record-whitetail


----------



## Dish7

DirtySteve said:


> He fired at the buck many times and one 308 round went through the beam cracking it severely. When magazine reporters showed up at the farm to take the first pictures Milo had black electrical take wrapped around the beam holding the antlers in place. The rack was repaired by a taxidermist and B&C still recognizes it as the world record.


It seems like there was some photos with the electrical tape but I can't find them now. Coincidence? Did anyone x-ray the tape? Obviously a fraud!:lol: Calm down everyone, just kidding:lol:


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Bottom line Hanson has the record and Rompola is a side show.


----------



## DirtySteve

Dish7 said:


> It seems like there was some photos with the electrical tape but I can't find them now. Coincidence? Did anyone x-ray the tape? Obviously a fraud!:lol: Calm down everyone, just kidding:lol:


When you read the old articles from Milo Hansen there are several odd points in his story that are just dismissed and nobody questions. The same type of points that the magazine publishers used as "evidence" That rompolas buck was a fraud. The Hanson story talked about the fact that his bucks rack was incredibly large and perfectly symmetrical to reach a score no other deer could reach. The articles debunking rompola say his buck was too symmetrical and had to be doctored to reach that score. They say it is far too unlikely a deer could once again be that large and perfect......even though the same Magazine did a 20 yr anniversary story on hansons buck stating they never thoight the record would live that long. He even said he thought it would be broken within 10 yrs. The Milo Hanson stories state how his buck was unusually small and too young. The body is even on the small side for a 4 yr old buck that the jaw was aged at. It also says that his rack is incredibly large for the small bodied deer that it is. It says it probably could have grown even larger horns in a year or two since it hadn't reached peak age. Rompolas buck is criticized for having too large of a body for the area it lived in. There is insinuation that rompola didn't shoot it where he claims he did because of abnormal body size. Both stories list the names of 3 qualified scorers that declare the deer legit. For some reason the 3 scorers who scored rompolas buck are dismissed as incompetent and unable spot a fake.


----------



## swampbuck

One thing for sure, Milo's buck is a spectacular specimen


----------



## Liver and Onions

DirtySteve said:


> ............ For some reason the 3 scorers who scored rompolas buck are dismissed as incompetent and unable spot a fake.


Are you making that up ? I have never read where anyone had anything negative to say about the 3 scorers or the CO that handled the antlers shortly after the kill and before the story blew up on MR.
How would anyone know the antlers had been altered in any way(assuming it was done with some skill) without the help of an X-ray machine ?
MR had a number of entries in the record book and had what seemed to be an obsession to get more into the book.
Still waiting to hear how a man needing to steal food stamps can turn down $20,000 to prove he was not caught cheating. Only 1 reason that I can think of. There is no proof that the antlers were tampered, MR made sure of that. Had that been proven, all of his entries into the record book would have been removed leaving him without what he had worked so hard for.......his name in the record book multiple times and at or near the top of the list.
How many times in the past 15 years have we seen where a skilled, successful hunter is caught cheating ?

L & O


----------



## DirtySteve

Liver and Onions said:


> Are you making that up ? I have never read where anyone had anything negative to say about the 3 scorers or the CO that handled the antlers shortly after the kill and before the story blew up on MR.
> How would anyone know the antlers had been altered in any way(assuming it was done with some skill) without the help of an X-ray machine ?
> MR had a number of entries in the record book and had what seemed to be an obsession to get more into the book.
> Still waiting to hear how a man needing to steal food stamps can turn down $20,000 to prove he was not caught cheating. Only 1 reason that I can think of. There is no proof that the antlers were tampered, MR made sure of that. Had that been proven, all of his entries into the record book would have been removed leaving him without what he had worked so hard for.......his name in the record book multiple times and at or near the top of the list.
> How many times in the past 15 years have we seen where a skilled, successful hunter is caught cheating ?
> 
> L & O


The words incompetent are mine....

I could find a couple of articles where the author dismisses the fact that the 3 scorers claim the rack is legit. The reasoning is usually that the 3 scorers didn't observe the skull or they were duped by rompola because they "knew him". By saying this the authors are saying that the scorers weren't competent to spot a fake in my opinion. I believe the 3 scorers would be able to spot a fake. It isn't like they wouldn't take a state record entry and potential world record seriously. I highly doubt they just glanced it over and hapheartedly said it was genuine. Several articles insinuate this. The three scorers opinions are the only real facts anyone has in this story. When I wrote my opinion i was specifically thinking of north american whitetail writer Gordon Whittington but there are others.

You are trying to come up with your own reasoning for why a guy wouldn't enter the buck with your own speculation. You are making an assumption that he has no money and needed money. You are assuming he was stealing food stamps. Plenty of people with money steal food stamps or cheat the govt in other ways. Rompola was never convicted of stealing food stamps. He was charged with mail fraud and was never given jail time. I have never seen any record of what his role in the scheme was. Maybe you have that information to share?

The other information we know is that rompola was a scorer at one time for B&C. After his fraud case he was removed as a scorer. He was bitter with B&C over that. At the time the deer was scored by cbm MR stated the deer would never go into the record book at B&C because he was still upset with the organization. That is what triggered the whirlwind of challenges and contacts by lawyers from people who were losing money over the rompola buck. The deer wasnt eligible for P&Y because his bow was above 65%let off. The only way he gets world record is to enter it to B&C. Now we are left to wonder if he didn't enter because of his dislike for the organization, maybe it was fake,maybe he truly realized he didn't want anything to do with the fame and fanfare he was starting to experience......he is an odd guy to say the least. I could sit here and make up a hundred excuses. They are all speculation like your claim That he wouldn't have turned down the money. 

Personally I don't think he was capable of doing the taxidermy work to pull off duping the 3 scorers. I have watched the interviews where he shows the mounts in his house.....they are pretty awful.


----------



## swampbuck

Not only that, but to make those mods in a very short time. While it was still a fresh kill. Several people seen it intact.


----------

